# Codes used for Echo Cardiography limited study



## lonocket (Oct 19, 2010)

Dear AAPC and members,

It would be greatly appreciated if you could help me help my supervisors with the following.  We would love help in knowing what procedure codes are being used for a Echo Cardiography limited study.  Any and all help as soon as possible would be great.
Thank you so much.

Sincerely,

Lori Nocket-(CPC)
240-449-1175 direct work line


----------



## Jess1125 (Oct 19, 2010)

A limited echo would be billed as 93308, 93321, 93325

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## lonocket (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you so much have a good day.


----------

